# General > Recipes >  Salmon Fillets

## kitty

I've bought some salmon fillets and now i'm not sure how i want to cook them.  I've had a look at recipes on line but just can't decide so thought i'd find out how everyone else likes to have them  :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

put them in tin foil add a knob of butter some salt & pepper and shove them in oven for 15-20 mins or

if you have any cajun spice cover in that and either grill in george forman type girll or dry fry or 

poach in water/steam in steamer until pink

all simple and tasty

----------


## Ash

we put our salmon in the wok... hubby adds soy sauce, ginger, garlic and a wee drop of honey its lovely with stir fry veg and noodles

----------


## kitty

Thanks Dragonfly and Ash... think i might try the cajun spice  :Smile:

----------


## Dadie

I just like mine grilled with a little pepper.
Then the leftovers get made into fishcakes with a couple of finely chopped chillies and grated lemon rind with mashed tatties.
I used to add coriander leaf to them as well but the girls wont eat the green bits!

----------


## Skirza

Try grilling the salmon and making a sauce as follows:

1 measure of whisky
1 tablespoon fresh dill
juice of 1 lemon
sugar to taste
Dollop (technical term  :Grin: ) double cream

heat the whisky and dill and flame 
when the flame has died down add the lemon and sugar to taste. Cook for about 3-5 mins until slightly reduced, add the cream and cook for a further minute. Pour over the grilled salmon...delicious  :Grin:

----------


## puffin croft

mix dollop of pesto with white breadcrumbs and spread over the top of the salmon,pop in the oven for 10 mins, u can use any fish fillets for this.serve with a handful of fresh herbs ,chopped and stirred into some mayo and new potatoes,tasty!

----------


## elaine834

salmon fillets topped with grated cheddar cheese and pour orange juice over, delish

----------


## lindsaymcc

we do ours in tin foil, with a little white wine vinegar, salt and pepper. 

Serve with new potatoes and asparagus!

----------


## changilass

We had them last night as kebabs, cut into large cubes, marinated in  lime and corriander and put on skewers with various other bits, yummy.

----------


## golach

I like my salmon done the Nick Nairn way, Baked in lemon Butter, second recipe on the link, so easy and tasty
http://www.trout-salmon-fishing.com/salmon-recipes.htm

----------


## madmax

> salmon fillets topped with grated cheddar cheese and pour orange juice over, delish



Sure Was.   :Grin:

----------

